# Flowering Time For Agent Orange Strain?



## elixxrx66 (Jul 21, 2012)

I know Subcool says that the flowering time for Agent Orange is 55-65 days but I was wondering if there is anyone who has actually grown Agent Orange could tell me how long it took your plants to finish flowering? The reason I ask is because I'm less than a week away from the 8 week mark and my plants aren't quite done judging from the trichomes and some hairs that are still white. I know flowering times aren't anything you can set your watch by and it normally wouldn't be a big deal except for the fact that I have to go out of town and I was hoping to have them harvested by then but at the same time I will harvest no plant before it's time. Anyone who has actually grown this strain please.


----------



## Opm (Jul 22, 2012)

It's really hard for anyone to tell you unless they have a clone from the same plant and have grown it. Seeds, even though from the same breeder and properly bred, still have small variances. You and your buddy could order a bag of seeds. Each grow a different seed and they may overall have a lot of similarities but there still will be small subtle differences. This can be anywhere from branching, bud size, potency, maturation rate, and many others If properly bred, the variances will be small. Small in a 60 day cycle could be a few days of difference. That's pretty much why they give a 10 day window. If you bought a clone, ask who you bought it from. They will have the most accurate info on that particular set of genetics.


----------

